# Controlling a mindless Mambi (SFW/NSFW)



## Mambi (Feb 6, 2021)

I'm feeling in a bit of a playful submissive mood lately, so here's the scenario if anyone is interested in taking advantage of it, pun *definitely *intended! <giggles> Below I'll put a more descriptive opening, but here's the quick-summary of what I was thinking:

You're walking through the woods and come across a large catnip growth. In the middle of it, you find Mambi's laying helplessly blissed out, having accidentally fell asleep in it hours beforehand, and you see he's currently in a *totally hypnotic mindless state*. See, as you rescue his zoned-out butt, you realize quickly that will do or feel or believe _literally anything_ that is commanded of him.

*BUT *he's going to take your commands *very* *literally *(for the laughs and I'm in a funny mood) so choose your words *very *carefully. <teeheehee>

SFW or NSFW is fine by me, main thing is let's have some fun with it, but I only have PM's here on the forums so hope to converse there! 
(I'd leave it open in this thread for the SFW stuff, but if I get more than one reply that would get confusing very quickly. <lol>)


I'll post a second message with a sample opening...feel free to copy-paste in the PM or make any other alteration you'd like! 

Mambi's yours if you want him...enjoy and have fun...


----------



## Mambi (Feb 6, 2021)

_<"What a beautiful day!" you think as you walk through these parts. The sun is shining, birds singing, and a nice gentle breeze carrying the scents of the woods in the air. The sweet smells of pine, dew, and...catnip? A very strong scent it would seem! Curious you start to walk towards it and come across a large plantation in a small field. Looking closer, you see a black spot amidst the sea of green plants.>

<As you get closer to it, you start to make out the form of a black cat laying on his back and breathing very slowly, a cat you recognize as Mambi. You see his paws flat to his sides and his mouth slightly agape, a small trickle of drool falling to the sides of his face, several greenish leaves trapped in the whiskers. You see his eyes drooped and glazed, his pupils totally dilated as he purrs softly and stares out at nothing.>_

"Hey, are you ok?" <_the cat does not respond at all> _

"Mambi? *Mambi*! *Get up!* *Tell me you're ok*!"

_<the cat slowly sits up and kneels, his unfocused eyes staring out emptily as he mumbles in a monotone slur>_ "...you're ok..."

_<you tilt your head confused> _Mambi? Are you *sure *you're ok? <_no response from the cat as his mouth starts to get more wet in the bottom lip. You wipe it for him and wave your arm in front of his face again, with no apparent response except a whispering incoherent murmur_ _as he kneels before you staring blankly and purring. Curious and on a whim you decide to test something...holding out an empty paw you say to the cat with an air of authority_> *Mambi, eat this grape please!*

<_you watch with amazement as you see the cat slowly and mindlessly reach his paw to yours and pantomime taking something from it and eating it slowly, licking a drop that does not exist_. _You watch in wonder as he 'swallows' the 'grape' and his paws fall right back to his sides immediately afterwards, his unfocused eyes never once looking away from the nothingness he was 'looking' at. As it sinks in that the cat seems at least physically ok, you carefully and with a wicked grin take a moment to decide what you are going to *do *with the helpless mindless sexy cat until the catnip wears off...>_


----------



## Mambi (Feb 13, 2021)

_<the cat rocks a bit as he kneels, *bump*ing into you accidentally as he sways> _


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 13, 2021)

Whaa?!? And nobody has replied to this amazing idea yet? Offense!

I'd offer my paw in aid, but as you currently know, I've been keeping our previous idea in mind....though this looks very entertaining..


----------



## Mambi (Feb 13, 2021)

(you can always do both...have some fun with it if you'd like! As long as it's SFW you can even do it here to make your puppet public. <lol>)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 13, 2021)

Mambi said:


> (you can always do both...have some fun with it if you'd like! As long as it's SFW you can even do it here to make your puppet public. <lol>)


(Hah, really now? Alright then! I'll consider that! Such a fun little offer should've been taken up a long while ago!)


----------



## Mambi (Feb 19, 2021)

_<the cat sways more and dizzily falls to the ground, *BUMP*ing his head as he does> _


----------



## Mambi (Feb 28, 2021)

_<as the cat lands, he rolls and *BUMPS *his elbow, not even noticing in his receptive daze as he stares emptily at the swaying catnip plants> _


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 2, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as the cat lands, he rolls and *BUMPS *his elbow, not even noticing in his receptive daze as he stares emptily at the swaying catnip plants> _


*would pet the cat*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 2, 2021)

_<the cat just stares off dazed as you pert him, barely responding to your touches. It would seem a verbal command is all he can process in his current state, though you note his purring increase as you pet him. Clearly he is aware on some level at least...but what remains to be seen>_


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 2, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat just stares off dazed as you pert him, barely responding to your touches. It would seem a verbal command is all he can process in his current state, though you note his purring increase as you pet him. Clearly he is aware on some level at least...but what remains to be seen>_


"hmmmm sit"


----------



## Mambi (Mar 2, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> "hmmmm sit"



_<the cat immediately plops his rear onto the grass at your command, his paws falling to his sides as he sits at your feet, his jaw slightly agape> _


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 2, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat immediately plops his rear onto the grass at your command, his paws falling to his sides as he sits at your feet, his jaw slightly agape> _


"hmm~" *would take out a potion* "roll over"


----------



## Mambi (Mar 2, 2021)

_<without hesitation, the cat falls forward onto his front paws slowly and rolls onto his back, his glazed half-open eyes rolling dizzily back into his head as he does for a moment. Totally unfocused, his paws fall to the sides as he breathes slowly and deeply> _


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 2, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<without hesitation, the cat falls forward onto his front paws slowly and rolls onto his back, his glazed half-open eyes rolling dizzily back into his head as he does for a moment. Totally unfocused, his paws fall to the sides as he breathes slowly and deeply> _


"well well i could have some fun with you~ or well at least give you some of this~" *holds out the potion*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 2, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> "well well i could have some fun with you~ or well at least give you some of this~" *holds out the potion*


_<the cat stares off into the sky purring, the potion hovering above him in your hand ominously.>_


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 2, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat stares off into the sky purring, the potion hovering above him in your hand ominously.>_


"go ahead.... *take it~"*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 2, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> "go ahead.... *take it~"*



_<the cat mindlessly reaches up with his paw and grasps the bottle, holding it above him slightly unsteadily> _


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 2, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat mindlessly reaches up with his paw and grasps the bottle, holding it above him slightly unsteadily> _


"now drink it all be careful now~"


----------



## Mambi (Mar 2, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> "now drink it all be careful now~"



_<still staring off dazed, the cat instantly brings the bottle to his mouth and pours it in slowly, swallowing the liquid within. He continues to hold the bottle in his paw as it falls against his chest...a few drops of the potion dribbling off the sides of his open mouth and onto the grass>_


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 2, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<still staring off dazed, the cat instantly brings the bottle to his mouth and pours it in slowly, swallowing the liquid within. He continues to hold the bottle in his paw as it falls against his chest...a few drops of the potion dribbling off the sides of his open mouth and onto the grass>_


*the potion turns them female (and anthro if they weren't) as i hold out a cute dress*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 2, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> *the potion turns them female (and anthro if they weren't) as i hold out a cute dress*



_<you marvel as you see the hips of the cat start to shift and curve as he lays on the grass, forming a more feminine shape. The fur on his chest starts to bulge under his shirt as basic breasts form and you see his features soften slightly as the slight budge in his shorts starts to disappear into nothing. As the potion completes it's final stages of metamorphosis, you see clearly you now have a female kitty cat laying on the grass before you, still dazed and completely unaware of his surroundings>_


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 2, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<you marvel as you see the hips of the cat start to shift and curve as he lays on the grass, forming a more feminine shape. The fur on his chest starts to bulge under his shirt as basic breasts form and you see his features soften slightly as the slight budge in his shorts starts to disappear into nothing. As the potion completes it's final stages of metamorphosis, you see clearly you now have a female kitty cat laying on the grass before you, still dazed and completely unaware of his surroundings>_


*giggles* "here kitty~ come and put on the dress~"


----------



## Mambi (Mar 2, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> *giggles* "here kitty~ come and put on the dress~"


_
<the cat slowly rolls over and still sitting on the grass reaches for the dress in your hand. He takes the dress and without thinking drapes it horizontally over his head. His paws fall back to his sides as he sits with his head and shoulders covered by the dress>_


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 2, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat slowly rolls over and still sitting on the grass reaches for the dress in your hand. He takes the dress and without thinking drapes it horizontally over his head. His paws fall back to his sides as he sits with his head and shoulders covered by the dress>_


"let me help" *would help them put it on fully* "hmm"


----------



## Mambi (Mar 2, 2021)

_<the cat sits immobile as you lift the dress off his head, still staring with glazed droopy eyes barely responding to the light. You life his paws up and note they stay in place as you let go long enough for you to lift off his shirt and slip on the dress quickly, trying hard not to stare at the cat's new breasts *too *much as you do.>

<as his paws drop again, you see his shorts and try to figure out a way. You pull gently on the bottom of them and the cat falls back slightly as the shorts come free in your hands and the rest of the dress falls over the cat's hips. He sways slightly and drools a little as you lift him back to a seated position, admiring his new clothing>_


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 2, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat sits immobile as you lift the dress off his head, still staring with glazed droopy eyes barely responding to the light. You life his paws up and note they stay in place as you let go long enough for you to lift off his shirt and slip on the dress quickly, trying hard not to stare at the cat's new breasts *too *much as you do.>
> 
> <as his paws drop again, you see his shorts and try to figure out a way. You pull gently on the bottom of them and the cat falls back slightly as the shorts come free in your hands and the rest of the dress falls over the cat's hips. He sways slightly and drools a little as you lift him back to a seated position, admiring his new clothing>_


*giggles* "ok time to take you home" *would take you to my place*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 2, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> *giggles* "ok time to take you home" *would take you to my place*



_<the cat suddenly finds himself in an unknown location but is totally unphased by the apparent kidnapping. Barely conscious, he sits quietly in the random chair you placed him in, rocking slightly in his new dress as he purrs, his eyes wandering aimlessly as his head sways, still clearly dazed and entranced by the catnip despite his removal from the fields>_


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 2, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat suddenly finds himself in an unknown location but is totally unphased by the apparent kidnapping. Barely conscious, he sits quietly in the random chair you placed him in, rocking slightly in his new dress as he purrs, his eyes wandering aimlessly as his head sways, still clearly dazed and entranced by the catnip despite his removal from the fields>_


*would lock the door and bring some of that smelling stuff that snaps you awake* "wakey wakey~" *would also take a picture before waking you*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 2, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> *would lock the door and bring some of that smelling stuff that snaps you awake* "wakey wakey~" *would also take a picture before waking you*



_<the cat breathes the salts with no effect at all. You wave them again and still there is no effect. You slap yourself in the head as you remember that this cat has been laying in a field of catnip for who knows how long, and is currently too intoxicated from it to be awoken by mere salts. Taking an ice-cube and placing it against his fur with no reaction at all, you quickly see that this cat will have to recover on his own. You take the picture anyway>_


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 2, 2021)

"ok then time to sleep ok?" *would take you to a bed*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 2, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> "ok then time to sleep ok?" *would take you to a bed*



_<the cat lays helplessly in the bed, purring softly in his dress as his eyes roll around and cross occasionally> _


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 2, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat lays helplessly in the bed, purring softly in his dress as his eyes roll around and cross occasionally> _


*would go to sleep but not before locking the room you're in.... and the next morning i go to check on you*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 7, 2021)

_<with a loud *BUMP*, the cat plops back into the field from a rift in the air and lays back, his eyes crossing slightly through his droopy eyelids. 
He moans softly, completely dazed and awaiting someone else to come and assist/deal with him>_


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 7, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<with a loud *BUMP*, the cat plops back into the field from a rift in the air and lays back, his eyes crossing slightly through his droopy eyelids.
> He moans softly, completely dazed and awaiting someone else to come and assist/deal with him>_


( XD i wanted to help ya! but... i guess not... unless we do it via dms)


----------



## Mambi (Mar 13, 2021)

_<he rocks his head slightly as he coos softly, *BUMP*ing into your foot as he does...>_


----------



## Mambi (Apr 5, 2021)

<_he rolls on the grasses, *BUMP*ing into the plants that shake more flakes into his face, dazing him further as he floats mindlessly>_


----------



## Mambi (May 4, 2021)

_<falling forward he lands softly, *BUMP*ing his whiskered dazed face against the soft earth with a silly grin>_


----------



## Choco31415 (May 11, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<falling forward he lands softly, *BUMP*ing his whiskered dazed face against the soft earth with a silly grin>_


<It seemed hardly noticeable at first. A light breeze brushed through the grass, slowly winding its way in towards the field where it vanished briefly. It was replaced by a few whiskers, peaking gently through into the clearing, soon followed by the head then body of a tabby white cat. He sniffed the air curiously before plodding towards you.>

<His ears are perked and pointed, his daft grey gaze focused on you even as his head swayed side to side. He carried himself with a careful air, each prowling step working to guide the feline up to you. Only when he's a tails length away does he pause and rest a paw on your shoulder, guiding your attention up to him. He studies you carefully for a moment before hovering his nose next to your ear, whispering with a playfully sly grin.>

_Tag_. You're it. Try and catch me~ <He turns tail and dashes into the woods, squealing with joy all the while.>

(This is my first time posting to the forums, so huzzah! It's nice to meet you Mambi! :3)


----------



## Mambi (May 11, 2021)

Choco31415 said:


> <It seemed hardly noticeable at first. A light breeze brushed through the grass, slowly winding its way in towards the field where it vanished briefly. It was replaced by a few whiskers, peaking gently through into the clearing, soon followed by the head then body of a tabby white cat. He sniffed the air curiously before plodding towards you.>
> 
> <His ears are perked and pointed, his daft grey gaze focused on you even as his head swayed side to side. He carried himself with a careful air, each prowling step working to guide the feline up to you. Only when he's a tails length away does he pause and rest a paw on your shoulder, guiding your attention up to him. He studies you carefully for a moment before hovering his nose next to your ear, whispering with a playfully sly grin.>
> 
> ...



_(it's nice to meet you too! <hugs> Remember my character is currently dazed from catnip OD, so expect to have to work for this one. <teeheehee>)_

_<the cat dimly raises his glazed eyes, barely aware of the given command to chase you into the woods. Barely able to move or think, he clumsily rolls over and staggers slowly after you, his only thought being your last command to futilely try and catch him. You see the cat slowly approach you from your hiding place as he walks clean into into a tree in his dazed state, trying to sniff the air around him, smelling the same trees over and over again as his deeply muddled brain tries to locate you unsuccessfully> _


----------



## Choco31415 (May 14, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _(it's nice to meet you too! <hugs> Remember my character is currently dazed from catnip OD, so expect to have to work for this one. <teeheehee>)_
> 
> _<the cat dimly raises his glazed eyes, barely aware of the given command to chase you into the woods. Barely able to move or think, he clumsily rolls over and staggers slowly after you, his only thought being your last command to futilely try and catch him. You see the cat slowly approach you from your hiding place as he walks clean into into a tree in his dazed state, trying to sniff the air around him, smelling the same trees over and over again as his deeply muddled brain tries to locate you unsuccessfully> _


(Exploring ideas is part of the fun. If anything, it's a really enjoyable :3 )

<After seeing the fellow feline rise so slowly, the tabby cat chortled lightly before prancing over, just close enough to be tagged by you.>

You seem like a bit of a slow poke today! 

<It took another moment for the situation to start sinking in. He gave a prodding poke to your shoulder, now slightly concerned.> Hey... is everything alright? You seem out of it. Do you remember how we have to go home eventually?


----------



## Mambi (May 14, 2021)

Choco31415 said:


> (Exploring ideas is part of the fun. If anything, it's a really enjoyable :3 )
> 
> <After seeing the fellow feline rise so slowly, the tabby cat chortled lightly before prancing over, just close enough to be tagged by you.>
> 
> ...



_<the cat stares off blankly, his eyes heavy and glazed as the time laying in the fields took it's toll on the feline. Your words flow through his empty mind as a vague dream as he tries to respond, his mumbling sounding soft and weak through his open mouth>_

How...hooome...'memmmberrrr..._<he shakes his head and losing his balance, flops to the forest floor onto his side, staring in awe at his paw in the air...>_


----------



## Choco31415 (May 18, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat stares off blankly, his eyes heavy and glazed as the time laying in the fields took it's toll on the feline. Your words flow through his empty mind as a vague dream as he tries to respond, his mumbling sounding soft and weak through his open mouth>_
> 
> How...hooome...'memmmberrrr..._<he shakes his head and losing his balance, flops to the forest floor onto his side, staring in awe at his paw in the air...>_


(I mildly regret leaving the tag idea. x3)

<The feline plopped down onto the ground and dragged their paw around for a moment, letting the cool touch of earth smooth his thinking process. The fellow cat didn't seem to respond to much of anything... What if...>

<Visiting the meadow briefly, he returned with a sprig of catnip clamped within his jaw, its sweet smell starting to fill the air.> Hey there. Chin up. Can you come over now?


----------



## Mambi (May 18, 2021)

Choco31415 said:


> (I mildly regret leaving the tag idea. x3)
> 
> <The feline plopped down onto the ground and dragged their paw around for a moment, letting the cool touch of earth smooth his thinking process. The fellow cat didn't seem to respond to much of anything... What if...>
> 
> <Visiting the meadow briefly, he returned with a sprig of catnip clamped within his jaw, its sweet smell starting to fill the air.> Hey there. Chin up. Can you come over now?



_<the cat looks up high in the air, keeping his chin up as per your command. He then walks slowly over to you keeping his chin high in the air as he does, almost tripping over a few random rocks in the process as he tries to see where he's going. Still looking skyward, he gets to you and stands swaying a little, still clearly dazed but with whiskers twitching from the catnip sprig you have in your mouth, awaiting your next command> _


----------



## Mambi (Jun 15, 2021)

_<the cat continues to wander long after you left, aimlessly following his last directions. As he stops, his mouth droops open and the catnip sprig falls to the ground. With drooping eyes and a glazed cross-eyed look, he floats to the ground and *BUMP*s his head on the grass, his emptied mind awaiting guidance as he stares off...>_


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 15, 2021)

_< A cloaked figure sat on a nearby stump and watched the once male cat slink around in a dress. The figure took a tentative step out from the brush to help the poor cat.>_
I wonder how long that potion is supposed to last...

_<The cat hardly seemed to notice as the figure approached and removed her hood, causing her ears to twitch at the touch. A few wild strands of hair blew in the breeze. She tucked them behind her ear and smiled at the cat.>_

Hello there. I'm passing by but I've noticed you a few times and I just want to see if I could help you any...
_<Her voice trailed off as she noticed the cat blankly staring at her.>_

Oh my. Come here, you poor thing.
_<The stranger removed her cloak completely, and draped it around the cat. She then began rummaging in her pack and took out a crude bowl and several small pouches of what looked like dried herbs. With a sigh, the stranger plopped herself down across from the cat. It felt good to take a break. A few pinches of the various herbs, a splash of water from her canteen, and a stir with a stick made a thick, goopy mess in the bowl.>_

I am certain none of these herbs will kill you. I do not even think they'll make you sick. 
_<She paused, as if trying to convince herself of her own words.>_

Hopefully, this will help reverse whatever that potion you drank was. I cannot stay, but I will stop by to check on you from time to time. Now drink that bowl up!
_<She got to her feet and placed a hand on the cat's shoulder in a supportive manner before continuing onward, leaving her bowl and cloak behind with the cat.>_


----------



## Mambi (Jun 16, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Hello there. I'm passing by but I've noticed you a few times and I just want to see if I could help you any...
> _<Her voice trailed off as she noticed the cat blankly staring at her.>_



_<he hears her words flow through his mind like a leaf on the wind, as he tried hard to focus through his catnipped haze, unable to form thoughts to reply>
_


Kuroserama said:


> Hopefully, this will help reverse whatever that potion you drank was. I cannot stay, but I will stop by to check on you from time to time. Now drink that bowl up!
> _<She got to her feet and placed a hand on the cat's shoulder in a supportive manner before continuing onward, leaving her bowl and cloak behind with the cat.>_


_
<the cat listens carefully and hearing your command, shakily holds his head above the bowl. He laps at the concoction in the bowl slowly, ensuring that the liquid is being drunk *upwards* at all times and never pouring downwards as per instructions, then having emptied it, he tries to drink the empty bowl by holding it in his teeth and pouring. As a wave of dizziness hits him, the bowl falls from his mouth leaving his eyes fluttering, as he lays on the grasses and reverts to his original form, shaking slightly and moaning as the world spins around him. His eyes wander to the bowl on the grass, as he visualizes it turning to water and bring drunk by him...still hearing your last command echoing in his mind...> _


----------



## Mambi (Oct 28, 2021)

_<the cat falls down, *BUMP*ing his head as he rolls on the grass, is dazed eyes droopy as he struggles to think, totally receptive to all commands as the catnip overpowers him>_


----------



## Mambi (Dec 23, 2021)

_<the cat rolls aside and staggers slightly, *BUMP*ing against you as he purrs deliriously, awaiting any commands in his empty tingling mind...>_


----------



## Mambi (Mar 29, 2022)

_<the cat *BUMP*_s_ against you as he swoons from the catnip, still dazed and lost as his eyes cross more...>_


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 15, 2022)

*trips over a small twig in the background*


----------



## Mambi (Oct 20, 2022)

<_*bump*_>


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 20, 2022)

Mambi said:


> I'm feeling in a bit of a playful submissive mood lately, so here's the scenario if anyone is interested in taking advantage of it, pun *definitely *intended! <giggles> Below I'll put a more descriptive opening, but here's the quick-summary of what I was thinking:
> 
> You're walking through the woods and come across a large catnip growth. In the middle of it, you find Mambi's laying helplessly blissed out, having accidentally fell asleep in it hours beforehand, and you see he's currently in a *totally hypnotic mindless state*. See, as you rescue his zoned-out butt, you realize quickly that will do or feel or believe _literally anything_ that is commanded of him.
> 
> ...





Mambi said:


> <_*bump*_>


"...y'know.. I wonder...."

A music stand was placed near Mambi.

"....I've seen enough cartoons with singing cats, I wonder if we could get this cat to sing opera music..."

_((I did not say WHICH opera....))_


----------



## Mambi (Oct 21, 2022)

_<the dizzy cat staggers instinctively towards the blurry music stand, the words "sing opera music" echoing softly in his addled mind. Barely able to stand up, he braces himself against it lazily and staring out at nothing, bows his head to an unseen audience, almost falling over as he does. He closes his barely-open eyes and takes a deep breath, dramatically raising his paw as you hear him weakly sing out in a moderate octave as @Firuthi Dragovic watches with bemusement...>_

"Ooooop-raaaa! Mmmmuuuuuu-sic. OooooOOOOOoooooooOOooOOOOO...*PRAAAAA*!!! *MUUUU*...uuuUUUuuu...ssss_iii_c!!! Op'raaaa....muuuuu...s*iiiiii*c!!!!"

_<the cat tries to take a bow to the unseen audience and falls flat on his face, almost toppling the music stand as he lands by your feet heavily dazed and confused>_


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 21, 2022)

I run in with a spray bottle towards the howling cat..lol


----------



## Mambi (Oct 21, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I run in with a spray bottle towards the howling cat..lol



_<indeed the cat's fur gets soaked as you squirt him, but in his helpless state he doesn't respond at all, barely aware of the water hitting his tingling face and staring unblinking into the distance, purring softly to himself as the water drips and forms a small puddle by his head on the ground>_


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 21, 2022)

Sounds like how I feel with life lately


----------

